# photo of trails



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow. Those are nice trails, our trails are overgrown and full of logs. Hehe.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i love this park, b/c they keep it groomed. if branches fall, they clean them up. 18 miles of trails and a few small wooden bridges to cross, and a few creek crossings, you can get your horse a drink if you want, which i like. I am happy to be here, now.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice, looks similar to ours @ my barn, except ours are wider.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

some of these ARE wider. it depends on that certain part of the trail. B/c it is eastern Pa, there are a lot of hills and valleys to deal with. but all in all, it's a great place to ride.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

the state park where i walk my dog looks almost exactly like that!

Of course the first time i was walking Chief, i kept imagining me riding Vega


----------



## Emma7442 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would love to trail ride but the only trail we have has bird scarers that freak the horses out


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

Bird WHAT??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know, lol I was just saying. 
Bird scarers? Wow...I could see how they'd spook the horses, although we don't have any around here lol.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

here are more from today

A bridge up ahead with 2 riders










same bridge for crossing










creek next to trails










more nice bridges to cross










trail up high next to ravine


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, it looks nice  
and everything is so green ! im envious !


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice photo. Reminds of Europe. All the trails down there look similar to the photo posted. Thank you for sharing


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That park is so pretty! What a great place to ride!


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

yes, i love being there. With 18 miles of trails, it never gets boring.


----------

